# David Brown 885G



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Need help on this one guys and gals. I have a guy looking for a carb rebuild kit for his David Brown 885 gas tractor. It has a Zenith 341V carb on it. The Case/David Brown number is a K943476 which has been retired. Thanks in advance.
caseman-d


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

These guys might be able to help you find something. 

click here


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

These might be able to help too.

click here


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *These guys might be able to help you find something.
> 
> click here *


Thanks Chief for the site, I looked but will check again once I have more time.
caseman-d


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

If he hasn't already, he might try NAPA. They have had some stuff that surprised me over the years.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *If he hasn't already, he might try NAPA. They have had some stuff that surprised me over the years. *


To me most rebuild kits give you twice what you don't need. Will give the ato parts stores a chance on this one. Thanks for the reply.
caseman-d


----------

